# Aussie moving to Canada :)



## OZstef (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey everyone. I'm after any advice you can give me on anything! My partner and I are planing on moving to Canada in December for about 12 months. We're hoping to go to BIG WHITE was wondering if anyone can help me out with what sought of work is easy to get into, how to find a place to rent, visa info. Everything really. Appreciate anything you can tell me


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Stef

I'm assuming that you're talking about Big White ski resort here in Kelowna. You'll generally find accommodations up on the mountain - for instance, I know a British expat that rents out the lower level of their chalet to employees on the hill. I haven't checked out the Big White website, but there may be mention of employee rentals on it. Otherwise, check out the classified section of the 2 local newspapers (The Kelowna Daily Courier and The Capital News). 

World Class Skiing, Snowboarding and Accommodations at Big White Ski Resort

There are several ski resorts in the Okanagan that might interest you...

Silver Star Mountain Resort-Official Website...accommodation, skiing, snowboarding, mountain biking (Vernon)
Crystal Mountain Resort (Westbank)
APEX Mountain Resort Advanced Ski And Snowboard Terrain -Welcome (Penticton)
Mount Baldy Ski Area British Columbia Canada (Oliver/Osoyoos area)


----------

